# Petzl Tikka XP lumens on high?



## gcbryan (Mar 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the lumen output is on the Petzl Tikka XP (not the XP2)?

I think it has a boost mode limited to 20 seconds or something like that, high and then economy. Any idea what those numbers would be?

Thanks.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 4, 2012)

i think Boost Mode on the original XP was like 45 lumens. not 100% sure though. maybe there's some useful info on Petzl's product page. they still make it as the Tactikka XP. link to page.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought the XP had a higher "high" mode than the Tactikka XP and with the Turbo boost I thought it was higher than the XP2. I just can't find the info at the moment so I may not be correct.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you are probably right Robo. I haven't been able to find any definite numbers but it looks like "turbo" is around 40 lumens and "high" is around 25 lumens.

It's also interesting reading these old reviews where everyone mentions how it's "really bright" on turbo. 40 lumens...bring out the sunglasses


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 5, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> It's also interesting reading these old reviews where everyone mentions how it's "really bright" on turbo. 40 lumens...bring out the sunglasses


40 lumens IS really bright - if you're out in the woods setting up camp or hiking the last mile of trail... most people never really use their eyes.


----------



## tam17 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's 30 lumens on High IIRC, however XP1 isn't regulated. Back in the days when I was cycling regularly, Tikka's focused burst made lots of people turn around, thinking those were car headlights...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 5, 2012)

the Tikka XP is sort of like the original Acura NSX in that it was thoughtfully designed, impeccably built, it featured technology that was new at the time and deployed it better than anyone had before or arguably has since. but the problem was that after about five years, even average and much lesser cars/headlamps had more power/lumens rendering it kind of obsolete before its time. still if you don't mind the lack of power/lumens, it's good, especially if you can find one cheap.

one of my hiking buddies still uses an unmodified XP and he's still happy with it. if you pop some Eneloops in it, i think it'll run at around 20 lumens for 4+ hours which should be good enough for most night hikes. it probably won't displace the ZL as your go to headlamp or anything like that, but it still seems to be a pretty good light.

oh yeah, don't use it with lithiums. btw, last time i checked, used XP's were still fetching like $30+ on eBay.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 5, 2012)

This thread makes me really sad about the Tikka XP I killed in the name of trying to put a neutral-white Cree in there.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 9, 2012)

I just bought a XP. It arrived today. I like it just the way it is! I can see why so many liked this model. I have plenty of other headlamps that are more expensive and more modern that I'll use more I'm sure but this one will be used.

I bought it just out of curiosity an didn't really plan on using it much but I now think it will get some use.


----------

